
RIP net neutrality: FCC chair releases plan to deregulate ISPs - el_duderino
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/11/rip-net-neutrality-fcc-chair-releases-plan-to-deregulate-isps/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15749150](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15749150).

